# What happens when you don't rate pax?



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

On Lyft and Uber?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

On Lyft you don’t have to anymore. 

On Uber you don’t have a choice. 

Rate or be stuck on rate screen hell for all eternity.


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

Cool that's good to know. On Lyft does it give 5 stars if you don't rate? I hope so.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

If you don't rate pax the system is in danger of collapsing. You should always do your part and be a good driver citizen. We are all counting on you.


----------



## HazardousDescent (Jul 25, 2016)

Lyft - If you don't rate = 5 stars
Uber - You would have to quit the app after ending the ride. After enough time rating screen will be lost. No clue what rating is given. (Did this by accident.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

HazardousDescent said:


> Lyft - If you don't rate = 5 stars
> Uber - You would have to quit the app after ending the ride. After enough time rating screen will be lost. No clue what rating is given. (Did this by accident.


Had the uber app freeze on a rating screen last week. Pax earned a 3* but would not allow me to change from the auto 5*.so I Force quit the app and emailed uber, got the Canned response.

Had to go to the hub for another matter, mentioned the freeze, so tech looked up the ride and it showed "no rating given" (0*) So had to explain what happened again and he ended up being able to insert the 3* To the pax.
Tech dude said he had never seen the "no rating given" before.


----------

